# We like hunting... right?



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

If we want to keep hunting, we need be good stewards of the forest and it's inhabitants. Taking stupid shots, displaying heads on top of our cars, poaching, and the whole "Burn the Forest and Slay the Beast" mentality is slowly making it less and less likely for our children and our children's children to ever experience the totaly euphorical feeling we feel on the chase. The FAIR CHASE.


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

DeluxeGoodness said:


> If we want to keep hunting, we need be good stewards of the forest and it's inhabitants. Taking stupid shots, displaying heads on top of our cars, poaching, and the whole "Burn the Forest and Slay the Beast" mentality is slowly making it less and less likely for our children and our children's children to ever experience the totaly euphorical feeling we feel on the chase. The FAIR CHASE.


If we want to keep hunting we as hunters need to avoid parroting the non-sense stereo types put out by anti hunters and eco zealots. We as hunters need to understand that self righteous judgment of each other will weaken our ranks. We as hunters need to understand that the anti crowd will play on petty envy and pit land owners against those without despite our common bond.


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

Hunters are NOT the ones making hunting less and less likely for our children. The real root is a changing society. A society that lives electronically, that is, in between mall visits, and has no idea what the world outside four walls and paved streets is all about. We live in a society that thinks animal deaths are somehow ugly, when in fact it is as natural as wind blowing or waves lapping. It is the real world. It is the world as it has been for millennia. Hunting is the real natural world. Not Jellystone.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

walker said:


> We as hunters need to understand that self righteous judgment of each other will weaken our ranks.


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand both points of view. Jumping on the holier than thou bandwagon will weaken our hunting heritage. Just as dangerous and no less holier than thou is the old stubborn don't change anything attitude that will get us run over. We need to be smart about this, not weak, and not foolishly stubborn either. We need to conduct ourselves as sportsmen and eliminate those from our ranks that are not sportsmen. We have always done that. An example would be outlawing spotlighting of deer. Bag limits are another example. Even hunting seasons themselves have not always existed.

We have groups that want to give up to much to easy, and those that try to hold on to everything even in the face of reason and evidence. Somewhere in between lies the best avenue to the future.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Plainsman, very well put. I totally agree.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

DeluxeGoodness, man..that just sounds all wrong regarding your opening statements...you almost make it sound like you are a tree hugger or a memeber of PETA...no offense, just how you come across. I am curious about the hunting in WA because I am quite positive you are comparing it to ND hunting, of which, is a bit different. If you ever get to ND, I would be glad to buy you a beer or two to chat... :beer:


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

On that note, I understand and agree with what you are saying...the problem is with all of the variables and concerns within this day and age. This new generation is not like this, us older generation understand this concept. It will boil down to money, plain and simple...I regret to say that hunting and the whole past time regarding this is getting to be more and more about money...I liked it better when I could go out in the woods and hunt without the problem of posted, leased, or no treaspassing signs posted up everywhere...that is the problem. There is nowhere, not quite nowhere, to enact this idea. I'm all for the solution to fix the problem where kids would rather play the video hunting games instead of going out to hunt. By the way, I didn't make offense in the prior post, just saying what I would say if I didn't know what you meant, non-hunter. I agree very much about your point.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I dig man. I'm a hunter myself. And I can't help but think that if everyone was just a little more responsible in the woods, things wouldn't be going south for the rest of us. I just hate how all the laws, in my state at least, seem to going in the same direction California is going, and it just sucks. All traps but box traps are illegal, Coyotes can't be taken by any kind of a trap that constricts, kills or drowns (not even a professional, hired by the government or not), You can't fire a centerfire or rimfire weapon in half of the county I live in, no spring bear hunt, I could go on forever. But yeah, you seem like a killer guy, and I would love to share a drink with you next time I'm in the area, but I'm not a legal drinker for two more years.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

deluxegoodness, I would call it more of a respect thing. I have known people, years ago, that poached for food. Nowadays, people poach for the wrong reasons...antlers or trophy. Too many people, in my opinion, are drifting from the real reason why they hunt...why do we hunt?


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that differs between people. My family owns an archery shop, so I am around different kinds of people that are different kinds of hunters. There are hunters that hunt for food, that hunt for trophy, that hunt for bloodlust, and hunters like me, that hunt for the primal feeling we get from it. But in my opinion, given all it is is my opinion, poaching, for whatever reason, is wrong. Poaching is breaking the law, and laws are set in place for a reason. If a family doesn't have enough food to feed themselves, there are ways to get food from the government, legal ways. And I don't understand what you mean "respect thing," I was wondering if you could clarify that for me... I know this is coming off like I'm angry, but I'm not. I am trying to be as respectful as possible, I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm coming off really pugnacious or anything. The reason I love talking about these issues is so I can further educate myself with what other people think, and hopefully sink some of my ideas into the minds of others as well.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

catfisherman2 said:


> DeluxeGoodness, man..that just sounds all wrong regarding your opening statements...you almost make it sound like you are a tree hugger or a memeber of PETA...no offense, just how you come across. I am curious about the hunting in WA because I am quite positive you are comparing it to ND hunting, of which, is a bit different. If you ever get to ND, I would be glad to buy you a beer or two to chat... :beer:


Your right, I keep forgetting this site is North Dakota based, just so I can get an idea, what's the terrain like over there?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Deluxe the terrain in North Dakota is much like the terrain west of Seattle on a windy day.

Seriously the terrain is similar to the Moses Lake area.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

swift said:


> Deluxe the terrain in North Dakota is much like the terrain west of Seattle on a windy day.
> 
> Seriously the terrain is similar to the Moses Lake area.


Or over by the Yakima area...minus the hills and vegetation.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

walker said:


> Hunters are NOT the ones making hunting less and less likely for our children. The real root is a changing society. A society that lives electronically, that is, in between mall visits, and has no idea what the world outside four walls and paved streets is all about. We live in a society that thinks animal deaths are somehow ugly, when in fact it is as natural as wind blowing or waves lapping. It is the real world. It is the world as it has been for millennia. Hunting is the real natural world. Not Jellystone.


I AGREE. But let me clarify. Hunters ARE the ones making hunting less and less likely for our children BECAUSE of a changing society. We can't just throw our ethics out the window because of a changing society. That's all I'm saying. But Walker, I totally agree with what you said about weakening our own ranks, and for that, I apologize.


----------



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

All of this stuff starts at home. Be responsible and teach your kids right. If you take them out on a free for all species hunt you are the problem. If you teach them the value of hunting you have done your part. There were some idiot's in Oregon that recently slaughtered more than a few Elk. There should be physical harm done to the perpetrators for this type of act. Stronger game laws punishing bad behavior. The old saying "You can't fix stupid" comes to mind. TIP Turn in Poachers in Oregon http://www.oregon.gov/OSP/FW/f_w_tip.shtml


----------

